# [RISOLTO] Problemi con il file /etc/conf.d/clock

## fbcyborg

Da un po' di tempo ho questo messaggio al boot:

```
Your TIMEZONE in /etc/conf.d/clock is still set to Factory!
```

Il fatto però è che non è così... o almeno non mi risulta..

Questo è il mio /etc/conf.d/clock:

```
CLOCK="local"

CLOCK_OPTS=""

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

SRM="no"

ARC="no"

```

E' sempre stato così, solo che da quando ho fatto un aggiornamento qualche tempo fa, mi da quel messaggio.

Ho lo stesso problema anche su un'altra Gentoo..

Da che dipende?

----------

## lavish

Se non specifichi nulla prende il valore di default, quindi e' come se ci fosse 

```
TIMEZONE="Factory"
```

Il file originale commentato e' difatti questo:

```
# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".

#TIMEZONE="Factory"
```

Dovrebbe bastare  :Wink: 

Altra cosa: come mai hai clock settato su local? Di solito si usa quella opazione esclusivamente se si fa dualboot con windows, altrimenti si sta in utc

Ciao!

----------

## crisandbea

@fbcyborg

se vuoi usare  come  fuso Roma settalo cosi: 

```
TIMEZONE="Europe/Rome"
```

 ovviamente questa riga va inserita in

```
 /etc/conf.d/clock
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Io non ho quel 

```
TIMEZONE="Factory"
```

 nÃ© commentato nÃ© decommentato....

Forse abbiamo dei files diversi io e te, ma quel TIMEZONE proprio non c'Ã¨.

L'ho messo a Local perchÃ© cosÃ¬ mi ha sempre funzionato e l'ora andava bene...

Quando ho dovuto mettere l'ora legale l'ho fatto tramite il bios e via.

Non uso UTC perchÃ© mi trovo a GMT+1 e non sul meridiano di Greenwich.

Quindi? Che dovrei fare?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, mentre rispondevo crisandbea ha scritto il post... Grazie..

Quindi che faccio metto CLOCK="UTC" e 

TIMEZONE="Europe/Rome" ???

----------

## lavish

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io non ho quel 
> 
> ```
> TIMEZONE="Factory"
> ```
> ...

 

Forse non hai mai aggiornato la configurazione di baselayout.

Comunque ti basta aggiungerlo, tutto qua

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> L'ho messo a Local perchÃ© cosÃ¬ mi ha sempre funzionato e l'ora andava bene...
> 
> Quando ho dovuto mettere l'ora legale l'ho fatto tramite il bios e via.
> 
> Non uso UTC perchÃ© mi trovo a GMT+1 e non sul meridiano di Greenwich.
> ...

 

Cosi' ragiona windows... su unix si dovrebbe avere il timer hardware (aka l'ora che si imposta dal bios) settata in utc e quindi clock in utc. L'ora viene settata correttamente grazie alla timezone, appunto

----------

## lavish

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Quindi che faccio metto CLOCK="UTC"

 

Si' ma devi settare il timer hardware ad UTC

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora, comincio a confondermi...

Ho provato a mettere CLOCK="UTC" e TIMEZONE="Europe/Rome".

Risultato: orologio di 2 ore avanti.

Probabilmente lavish mi ha giÃ  risposto ma non ho capito.

In ogni caso ora sembra tutto apposto con i seguenti settaggi:

CLOCK="local"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Rome"

C'Ã¨ altro da fare? (a questo punto penso di aver risolto la questione sul messaggio relativo a TIMEZONE al boot.

----------

## lavish

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ho provato a mettere CLOCK="UTC" e TIMEZONE="Europe/Rome".
> 
> Risultato: orologio di 2 ore avanti.
> 
> Probabilmente lavish mi ha giÃ  risposto ma non ho capito.

 

Setti il timer del bios ad UTC, tutto qua  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non so se lo hanno corretto ma non mi ricordo se è il link /etc/localtime o la variabile TIMEZONE ad influenzare il comportamento di 'date' ma devi configurarli tutti e due, altrimenti con UTC non hai un comportamento coerente.

Basta che provi a lanciare un 'date -d ...' per verificarlo (mi capitava che date restituisse l'orario corretto mentre date -d era sempre riferito a gmt). nel dubbio configurali entrambi.

----------

## lavish

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non so se lo hanno corretto ma non mi ricordo se è il link /etc/localtime o la variabile TIMEZONE

 

E' /etc/localtime 

La variabile TIMEZONE se devo essere sincero, non so nel concreto cosa faccia   :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

Quando ho riscontrato il problema era stata introdotta da poco, per il report (da fstat) si riferiva alla variabile, per il set (comando date) al link e per il calcolo (opzione -d) a cosa diavolo gli pareva. (o era ntpd? non mi ricordo)

Visto che il mio backup è basato su questo (e se non faccio le copie il sistema si rifiuta di andare avanti) mi sono trovato con la macchina bloccata. 

...meglio che non ci penso  :Twisted Evil: 

quasi quasi ho la tentazione di aprire un bug solo per chere cosa diavolo significa.

----------

## fbcyborg

Io ho sempre copiato in /etc/localtime il file relativo al mio timezone. E tutto ha sempre funzionato.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io ho sempre copiato in /etc/localtime il file relativo al mio timezone. E tutto ha sempre funzionato.

 

/etc/localtime va linkato e non copiato.

questo perché quei file sono mantenuti costantemente aggiornati. se lo copi ne tieni una versione vecchia

puoi usare indifferentemente softlink o hardlink, ma l'importante è che sia linkato e non copiato

----------

## Scen

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> /etc/localtime va linkato e non copiato.
> 
> questo perché quei file sono mantenuti costantemente aggiornati. se lo copi ne tieni una versione vecchia
> 
> puoi usare indifferentemente softlink o hardlink, ma l'importante è che sia linkato e non copiato

 

Il problema è che nelle vecchie versioni del Manuale Gentoo dicevano di linkarlo, mentre nelle revisioni più recenti hanno modificato il comando, dicendo di copiarlo. Anche io però ritenevo più giusto linkarlo! Mah....  :Question: 

----------

